# New XDM ???



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

November issue of Combat Handguns has an ad in it sating the neww XDM is coming soon, actually it says "Another XDM is about to be born"

Anyone know anything about it ? What caliber ? Any changes ?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet it's just a caliber change for either 9mm or .45 in still the Service Model size.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> I'd be willing to bet it's just a caliber change for either 9mm or .45 in still the Service Model size.


That would be my guess as well. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

I hoping fo .45 ACP or GAP doesn't matter as long as its 45


----------

